# 5 Border Collies



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Boomer


















Bertie


















Teagan



























Skye



























Star































































All 5


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful pictures !!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

You know I think your dogs are just gorgeous


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

great pictures! I Love star's eyes!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Beautiful pictures !!


Thank you



Mese said:


> You know I think your dogs are just gorgeous


Thank you



portiaa said:


> great pictures! I Love star's eyes!


Thanks, her eyes are a greeny/gold.


----------



## oneclick999 (Mar 27, 2011)

great pictures!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

How old are they? They stills so energetic...


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

oneclick999 said:


> great pictures!


Thank you.



xpalaboyx said:


> How old are they? They stills so energetic...


Boomer will be 16 in July, Bertie will be 13 in July, Teagan will be 10 in August, Skye is 5 and Star will be 1 this weekend.


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Fab pictures!! Beautiful dogs!:001_smile:


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Starlight Express said:


> Fab pictures!! Beautiful dogs!:001_smile:


Thank you.


----------

